# Corsair VX450 overkill?



## sentinel1991 (Mar 3, 2012)

-------------------------------------------
Processor                     
-------------------------------------------
Intel i5 2400                        

-------------------------------------------
Motherboard                        |
-------------------------------------------
Intel DH67CL B3                      

-------------------------------------------
RAM                                |
-------------------------------------------
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB(1x4)      
-cmv4gx3m1a1333c9

-------------------------------------------
*Hard Disk                          |       
-------------------------------------------
WDC Blue 500GB WD5000AAKX            
-------------------------------------------
*PC Case                            |
-------------------------------------------
Coolermaster Elite 310            

-------------------------------------------
*PSU                                |
-------------------------------------------
Corsair VX450W                     

-------------------------------------------
*Speakers                           |
-------------------------------------------
Logitech z103                        

-------------------------------------------
*Keyboard Mouse Combo               |
-------------------------------------------
Logitech MK200                       

-------------------------------------------
Graphics Card                      |
-------------------------------------------
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI              

-------------------------------------------
Monitor                            |
-------------------------------------------
Benq G2222HDL                        

hi this is the build that I am going to assemble by the end of the month.
It has a ATI 7750 as the GPU which gigabyte says it needs 400w supply.
I am not planning to play heavily hence I think a VX 450  might be overkill in this situation.What do  you guys think?
Also I havent decided a UPS yet so please suggest one....


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2012)

i dont know the exact figures for power requirements of the 7750, but if the previous generation is anything to go by, then a vx450 is alright for your rig.
going by your board, i doubt you will OC anything, so you should be fine, if you already have this PSU. its a pretty good model, comes highly recommended.

vx450 can support upto HD6950(just about, tho very heavy gaming/stress is *not* recommended) with your current processor. so keep that in mind.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2012)

if you are buying the psu new then i will recommend you go for any of the 500w version at the same price of vx450.there is nothing like overkill.in case of psu it is always more is better because it is one of the future proof component which you can use with any of your future upgrades.if you get a higher wattage psu then you will be having more headroom for your future upgrades.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

No, VX450 will be just about right.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 3, 2012)

Switch to SeasonicS12II 430/520.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

7750 doesn't require any external power. a 350W PSU is enough but i'll suggest Corsair CX430W V2 if OP hasn't bought it. else VX450W is enough.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> 7750 doesn't require any external power. a 350W PSU is enough but i'll suggest Corsair CX430W V2 if OP hasn't bought it. else VX450W is enough.



+1 .. I would suggest u invest a little more on gpu and buy 7770 atleast. 7770 is almost 20-25% better that 5770.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> +1 .. I would suggest u invest a little more on gpu and buy 7770 atleast. 7770 is almost 20-25% better that 5770.



but HD6850 is quite a bit faster and cost 200 bucks more (cheapest).


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Get msi cyclone oc /pe6850 at 8.6k from smcinternational.in ,it is faster than 7770 and cost 200 more


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ +1 for that suggestion and CX430v2 

BTW, VX450W is EOLed now


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 4, 2012)

^^
bro yesterday i saw vx450 was selling for 3.6k in primeabgb as deal of the day.looks like new version of vx450 has arrived or i go it wrong and it was just to clear old stock.


----------



## sentinel1991 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> but HD6850 is quite a bit faster and cost 200 bucks more (cheapest).


Say i did change it to the 6850 will the vx 450 be able to handle it?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 4, 2012)

hmm...yes it must be able to handle it but it will be toooo close.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 4, 2012)

sentinel1991 said:


> Say i did change it to the 6850 will the vx 450 be able to handle it?



Of course it will. 

But you can go for *CX430V2 @2.3k* like Sam said. Or check out some *Seasonic PSU's*. They're finally available on Flipkart.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 4, 2012)

Corsair is fine for AMD HD6850.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 4, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> hmm...yes it must be able to handle it but it will be toooo close.



+1 .. Such a small headroom left.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 4, 2012)

as i said, a vx450 can handle everything upto a 6950 + i5 (slightly iffy there)


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> bro yesterday i saw vx450 was selling for 3.6k in primeabgb as deal of the day.looks like new version of vx450 has arrived or i go it wrong and it was just to clear old stock.



you may be right - it's still on sale @ $80 on Corsair's website 



sentinel1991 said:


> Say i did change it to the 6850 will the vx 450 be able to handle it?





sukesh1090 said:


> hmm...yes it must be able to handle it but it will be toooo close.



VX450 can deliver 396 on the +12V rail - now a core i5 2400 use around ~150W while running prime 95 and a HD6850 has typical power consumption of ~125W - ( while gaming the overall power consumption would be around ~250W ) so Op's overall power consumption is lot less than the threshold limit of VX450


----------

